# In the morning



## phideux (Jan 26, 2010)

Just scheduled my NREMT, CBT for tomorrow morning. I feel pretty confident in what I know, so I think I'll do good. I'll find out tomorrow I guess. My test is at 11:00, so I don't know if I'll get the results tomorrow, or have to wait till Thursday morn. 
Wish Me luck.B)B)B)


----------



## skivail (Jan 26, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 26, 2010)

phideux said:


> Just scheduled my NREMT, CBT for tomorrow morning. I feel pretty confident in what I know, so I think I'll do good. I'll find out tomorrow I guess. My test is at 11:00, so I don't know if I'll get the results tomorrow, or have to wait till Thursday morn.
> Wish Me luck.B)B)B)


Good Luck!

Usually you get your results the next day.


----------



## traumamama (Jan 26, 2010)

Read each question carefully. Do not answer until you have read every answer. Good luck and we'll be waiting on Thursday for your results


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 27, 2010)

I have mine tomorrow at 12:15 as well, good luck to you bro!


----------



## phideux (Jan 27, 2010)

Stopped at 73. I think I did good. Now I wait.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 27, 2010)

Good Luck,
I took mine on a Friday with Monday holiday, got cut in the low 70s, and had to wait 3 1/2 days to find out (rest of Friday and the 3 day weekend) it was a killer to wait :wacko:


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 27, 2010)

Just took mine and mine cut me off at 70 questions. Now im extremely worried about if i passed because I saw a question twice... crap


----------



## phideux (Jan 27, 2010)

Just checked my E-Mail, Passed.


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 27, 2010)

phideux said:


> Just checked my E-Mail, Passed.



wow that's quick, congrats!


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 27, 2010)

did any of uguys taking the test manage to see similar question twice?


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 27, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> did any of uguys taking the test manage to see similar question twice?




I took my test a few weeks ago, and this happened to me.  If it wasn't exactly the same question and answer choices, it was really close.  I don't even want to try to understand NR and their computer algorithms wacko, so i just accept it and move on.

Anyway, I passed (also after 70 questions), so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 27, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> I took my test a few weeks ago, and this happened to me.  If it wasn't exactly the same question and answer choices, it was really close.  I don't even want to try to understand NR and their computer algorithms wacko, so i just accept it and move on.
> 
> Anyway, I passed (also after 70 questions), so i wouldn't worry about it.



Same here, I had a question or two were it was the same basic idea. I kind of put on my money on the idea that one was the "real" question and the other was the "test/pilot" question that does not count.


----------



## phideux (Jan 27, 2010)

I had 2 that were almost exactly the same. I answered them the same both times too.


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 27, 2010)

god havent received anything yet... starting to get really worried


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 28, 2010)

You're supposed to give them up to 3 days never really takes that long. I got my results the morning after. 

I'm sure you'll be fine. I was stopped at 80 and I passed.


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 28, 2010)

whewwwwww, just checked this morning, got a pass!


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 28, 2010)

*Congrats!*


----------

